# Intro and First Project



## syntec4 (3 Dec 2005)

Hello all,
My name is Lee, I live in South Manchester. I have been woodworking for only a few months and have almost completed my first bench. 






So far its only cost around £40 inc the vice. Although I have already realized that the vice (from toolstation) is not up to the job and I'm thinking Santa might bring me a new one :wink: . he's also bringing me some bench dogs and hold downs which I'll drill some holes for when I get them. 
I have signed up for a cabinet makers course (part time c&G) at our local college which will start in sept 2006, although I think I might be a bit older than the rest of the class :roll: 

I've done a couple of little projects as well as the bench and I'll post some more pictures soon. 

Take a look at my humble single garage workshop 
I made the bench out of Scant from B&Q. I laminated 2 pieces for each of the legs and the rails. Its lined with 1/2" ply and I'll get round to building some drawers and shelves in there when funds allow. 

I'll go back to lurkin for a while now!

Cheers http://homepage.ntlworld.com/lee_harrison944/Online Album/index1.htm


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Dec 2005)

syntec4,

Welcome to the Forum! You're not allowed to go back to lurking only, now. :wink: 

Nice looking bench, and I see a good accumulation of tools coming along in the workshop.

Like the bike, BTW - make sure you don't get dust on her. :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Alf (3 Dec 2005)

syntec4":3j88h9te said:


> I have been woodworking for only a few months and have almost completed my first bench.


Very nice too.



syntec4":3j88h9te said:


> I've done a couple of little projects as well as the bench and I'll post some more pictures soon.


Excellent  



syntec4":3j88h9te said:


> Take a look at my humble single garage workshop


What is it with woodworkers and motobikes? Is it the subliminal feeling it's virtually a bandsaw or something...? :lol: Hmm, I spy a few totes and handles indicating potential Slope Fodder. Step a little closer to this edge here... 



syntec4":3j88h9te said:


> I'll go back to lurkin for a while now!


Oh no you don't; stop him someone. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## scroller frank (3 Dec 2005)

HI Syntec 4, 
Glad to see i'm not the only motorcycling woodworker   
all the best,

---------scroller Frank----------


----------



## Gill (3 Dec 2005)

That's a nicely made bench . Now, there's no point in building a bench unless you're going to make stuff with it, is there? And there's no point making stuff unless you can show it to people who will appreciate it. So let's have no more silly talk about going back to lurking again [-X  .

Gill


----------



## ProShop (3 Dec 2005)

Welcome,

Another biker excellent  nice bench by the way


----------



## humanfish (3 Dec 2005)

Thats a nice bench, nice and big  
i've got my dads bike in our workshop, covered in dust sheets 

i notice you use your ntl web space, ive been meaning to utilise mine but there are not many pointers on how your meant to use it


----------



## syntec4 (3 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome  

Looks like we might have a few more bike nuts around here too :wink: don't worry, I don't let it get dusty. I have an outdoor cover which I leave on it even when its in the shed, keeps the dust off a treat.

I also use a neumatic vacuum cleaner as a form of basic dust extraction. I will be looking for a Bandsaw in the new year though, so I might have to consider a better system. I believe bandsaws produce a lot of very fine dust?

Thanks for the comments about the bench. It's not my dream bench, I can see that already. But now I have one I should be able to make another better one as I learn which features I want out of a bench. I already know that I need a better vice, which is on santa's list; as well as an end vice too. 

I have accumulated lots of tools already, everytime another job appears on the 'honey-do' list, I always need a new piece of kit to be able to finish it :wink: Works like a charm with SWMBO :lol: 

Alf? Wrote
What is it with woodworkers and motobikes? Is it the subliminal feeling it's virtually a bandsaw or something...? Hmm, I spy a few totes and handles indicating potential Slope Fodder. Step a little closer to this edge here... 
Alf, whats slope fodder?  

bad_hypertension - I do use my NTL space. I think its quite easy. I use Dreamweaver to automaticaly create the album. Then just use the ftp settings found on the NTL homepage to upload the images to the net. I might have a Dreamweaver disk that you can store for me if you like.

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Dec 2005)

Hi Lee,and welcome

"slope fodder" - anyone who has the potential to slide down the slippery slope of the avid hand tool user/collecter (as opposed to the "Normite" faction - more inclined towards modern methods as demonstrated by Norm Abrams on the New Yankee Workshop)

Hope that clears things up (or confuses you more.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## beejay (3 Dec 2005)

Hi Lee, and welcome.
Looks like your going to spending lotsa dosh on lotsa tools over the next few months.
I notice a lot of yellow in the shop already,,, I didn't know that De Walt were into motor bikes :? 
When you get round to buying a new tablesaw, I can point you in the direction of two members on the Wirrall who will be able to show you their lovely new Excaliburs  On that machine of yours you could be over here in about 10Mins.
Enjoy the forum and let us know how the classes go.
regards,
beejay
http://community.webshots.com/user/eunos9


----------



## Waka (3 Dec 2005)

Lee

Welcome to the forum, my only advice is watch out for the hand tool brigade, they will cost you a fortune.

I lie the bench, are you planning to put drawers ans cupboards under neath?

As for continuing to lurk, wash you mouth with soap, we all like to see what other members produce, it gives us all ideas, so don't be shy post piccys.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Dec 2005)

Hi Lee

Welcome to UKW.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (3 Dec 2005)

syntec4":2hwrp9d0 said:


> Alf, whats slope fodder?


Andrew has it pretty much summed up. Your first mistake was to venture into the hand tools forum... :wink: :twisted: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scott (4 Dec 2005)

Alf":173zfvwm said:


> What is it with woodworkers and motobikes? Is it the subliminal feeling it's virtually a bandsaw or something...? :lol:



What? You mean you don't have one Alf? Try to keep up! :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to the forum Lee!


----------



## syntec4 (4 Dec 2005)

Thanks again for the warm welcome! 

Well I think I might be both a 'normite' and 'slope fodder'.
 

In just past few weeks I realize that working with just hand tools is very satisfying and ripping a big slab of hardwood on the TS is also nice. 
The axminster catalogue is never far away, I I just love the Stanleys that my dad gave me. #78 and #4. His dad bought them for him when he was an apprentice cabinetmaker and now I've got them. I think I might need a few more.  

I don't like sanding, but I love using the block plane. I think I might be in trouble hanging around here  

PS I've posted some pictures of my first couple of goes at a project in another thread.


----------



## Matt1245 (4 Dec 2005)

Looks smashing, can't go wrong with a good bench.

South manchester you say, think i'll be coming round for some lessons :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## syntec4 (5 Dec 2005)

Matt1245":1gfvg3pf said:


> Looks smashing, can't go wrong with a good bench.
> 
> South manchester you say, think i'll be coming round for some lessons :lol:
> 
> Matt.



Lessons  
Ha, I wish :wink: 

I've always got a pot of coffe on the go though.

Lee.


----------



## syntec4 (5 Dec 2005)

Matt, Where do you source you're Timber from? Is it Local?

Cheers

Lee.


----------



## DKMWT (29 Dec 2005)

Alf":ae1kdcna said:


> What is it with woodworkers and motobikes? Is it the subliminal feeling it's virtually a bandsaw or something...? :lol:



Everybody is talking about bikes so I thought I'd show you mine


----------



## Matt1245 (29 Dec 2005)

> Matt, Where do you source you're Timber from? Is it Local?



Sorry took so long to reply to this. Usually get my timber from Anthony Axfords in Farnworth, or AJ Elsworth in Bolton. There are meant to be some good places in Trafford Park tho, will try them sometime for more exotic timbers.

Matt.


----------



## syntec4 (3 Jan 2006)

Cheers Matt,

I'll try em both when I Start my first project in the new workshop.

Regards
Lee.


----------

